# MMSL and Vasectomy



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

MMSL is very popular on this board. The author is very adamant against vasectomies, he claims it is the very last option you should consider for birth control. His reasoning is the women needs the testosterone from the semen to keep her sex drive up.

I 45, W 42 and her already low libido has cratered.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I think his logic is flawed in this instance. Semen is still produced, the sperm is just cut off.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd like to see the science of that position. My own experience is that hormonal birth control can completely destroy a womans sex drive. That only really leaves the copper IUD or certain barrier methods as 'good' contraceptives assuming you want to do it like bunnies XD


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

My H had a vasectomy and that hasn't reduced my drive. In fact we are more active now.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you posing a question? I agree with Kaye 100% and if there is any way to control your boys without making them extinct, do it. There is something primal about being locked and loaded that I have always hated to give up. My wife is going through menopause so I often point out how my injection of testosterone will make it impossible for her to resist my advances...just chemistry, can't fight mother nature. While she is still fertile, keep yourself well hydrated and use it as a visual punctuation mark and a chance to show off. Condoms do extend things and lots of good things happen when given time.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Cre8ify said:


> Are you posing a question? I agree with Kaye 100% and if there is any way to control your boys without making them extinct, do it. There is something primal about being locked and loaded that I have always hated to give up. My wife is going through menopause so I often point out how my injection of testosterone will make it impossible for her to resist my advances...just chemistry, can't fight mother nature. While she is still fertile, keep yourself well hydrated and use it as a visual punctuation mark and a chance to show off. Condoms do extend things and lots of good things happen when given time.


Sorry I did not use a question mark. The question : is this valid?

I really do not understand anything you said after while she is fertile....

Am I missing something ? A condom and vasectomy end up with the same result. Do you mean condoms extend the time to ejaculation ? They sure do, by way of unstimulated flaccid penis. I was circumcised.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is an interesting article about this topic
Determinantion of testosterone concentration... [Acta Eur Fertil. 1976] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

mildlyperplexed said:


> I'd like to see the science of that position. My own experience is that hormonal birth control can completely destroy a womans sex drive. That only really leaves the copper IUD or certain barrier methods as 'good' contraceptives assuming you want to do it like bunnies XD


Or she can get a tubal


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

lovemylife said:


> Here is an interesting article about this topic
> Determinantion of testosterone concentration... [Acta Eur Fertil. 1976] - PubMed - NCBI


English please. I went to business school.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

It appears the levels were a bit lower in men that had vasectomy but it was still in the normal range of testosterone levels.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

> Do you mean condoms extend the time to ejaculation ? They sure do, by way of unstimulated flaccid penis. I was circumcised.


That's what I mean...Doh!



> I really do not understand anything you said after while she is fertile....


Come all over her.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Cre8ify said:


> That's what I mean...Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> Come all over her.


I think I will skip the pull and pray. Ruins O also. Again same result as vas, condom, any barrier.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

King Ding Dong said:


> MMSL is very popular on this board. The author is very adamant against vasectomies, he claims it is the very last option you should consider for birth control. His reasoning is the women needs the testosterone from the semen to keep her sex drive up.


Actually his reasoning is a bit deeper than that.

It rests on the female biological urge to pro-create.

Subconsciously a woman can become less sexually interested in a man if she knows he can't get her pregnant.

Not saying I agree just pointing out Athols reasoning.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

tacoma said:


> Actually his reasoning is a bit deeper than that.
> 
> It rests on the female biological urge to pro-create.
> 
> ...


And the rub is, she may not consciously want to get pregnant, but who knows about the subconscious.


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

Get one and don't tell her.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Saki said:


> Get one and don't tell her.


I would, but she would still stay on BC, thus not helping the libido.


----------



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

King Ding Dong said:


> MMSL is very popular on this board. The author is very adamant against vasectomies, he claims it is the very last option you should consider for birth control. His reasoning is the women needs the testosterone from the semen to keep her sex drive up.


IANAD, but I'll need some numbers to believe this statement

Some questions that need to be answered:
1) Is there any meaningful amount of testosterone in semen to begin with?
2) Does this amount change after having a vasectomy?
3) Can the testosterone found in sperm be absorbed by the vagina?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

RFguy said:


> IANAD, but I'll need some numbers to believe this statement
> 
> Some questions that need to be answered:
> 1) Is there any meaningful amount of testosterone in semen to begin with?
> ...


Athol has cited studies to support #1 & #3 but I don't know about #2


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My hubby had the snip nearly 15 years ago and I'm sex mad (always have been though). Hasn't changed anything...if anything we have more sex now than before.

Worrying about getting pregnant is THE biggest turnoff (once you know you don't want more babies) for me.

I had also been the one taking responsibility for our BC since I was a teenager. WE decided it was his turn.

He tells any man who asks it was quick, easy, cheap and earnt him about a gazzillion brownie points.

He's a star!


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

Saki strikes again.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

I was thinking pull the raincoat off for the main event...and not my favorite either. I've pulled it _to_ finish.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

This makes no sense to me whatsoever 

Lets presume there's enough of a difference in testosterone to have an effect after a vasectomy


Your BC choices are as follows:

1) withdraw or condom- no testosterone whatsoever
2) the pill, which generally lowers sex drive enough to counter any effects the testosterone has
3) tubal ligation, a much more dangerous procedure and overall less successful than a vasectomy 

Really dumb logic if you ask me


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with everything Waiwera posted above.

The combination of stopping the pill and my husband getting a V seven years ago has increased my libido like crazy.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

I am very open to a vas, but she wants to still use the ring to help with her increasingly erratic and painful periods.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

tacoma said:


> Actually his reasoning is a bit deeper than that.
> 
> It rests on the female biological urge to pro-create.
> 
> ...


Um, countless studies have proven the opposite. When a woman isn't worried about getting pregnant, she wants sex more.


----------

